# My 1st visit with a Rhuemy...



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I finally got an appointment, and I must say I was impressed. The doc knew her stuff. She checked for pressure points, and after she peeled me off the ceiling (







) she said I had Fibromyalgia with no doubt. Her suggestion to me was of course, exercise. I told her it exhausted me and made me miserable the next day, and she answered, "do it anyway." It will get better with time, but will not go away. She also pulled 7 vials of blood to be sent off, and did x-rays. I will return in 2 weeks for the results.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Where in Georgia are you, Rowe? Just curious...







Susan


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I remember my very very first doctor's visit for all this "stuff". They took so much blood I nearly fainted. (Although, that's not all that impressive, as I faint quite often, LOL)I'm not sure I think the "exercise anyway" philosophy is a good idea, but I'm no expert. I really hope she can help you find ways to manage some of your symptoms a little better. Keep us posted!


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

I visit a rheumatologist too...the first visit is not fun, I was with her for a good 2 hours, but I was very impressed with her. I was going to say maybe you should try water aerobics. I used to teach them and they are very low impact, but they keep your joints nice and loose and all together in good shape. Maybe you could start there and work your way to another type of exercise(yoga, pilates, etc...) If you are unable to find a water aerobics class, I would then suggest just plain swimming. Just a few suggestions that I hope help or get you on a good track and good luck!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to reply! Susan, I live in Ellijay. We are between 90 - 100 miles north of Atlanta. Are ya coming up?







I agree MrsMason..the "do it anyway" was a bit of disappointment for me. Maybe the 2nd visit will be better..You know how it is on the 1st visit..you and the doc are sizing each other up..







Z_girl..she did mention the water exercises, but we have no place like that here to go to in my little country town..







Now that you mentioned it, she did say something about Yoga. I really need to check in to this. Thanks!


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Rowe, isn't Ellijay wherew they hold the apple festival every fall? I'd love to come up for that, but it all depends on how big and how comfy I am when it rolls around!







Susan


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes it is, Susan. We have a wonderful harvest of apples in September here, so the apple houses come alive, and the festivals are held two weekends in the month of October. It is a nice thing to visit if you feel up to it. Hope to meet you!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Have you been back for your results yet? Any news?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi MM! As a matter of fact, I go back tomorrow. I'll let you know when I get home. Thanks for asking.


----------

